# I think my new Scorpion is sick! Please Help



## SCORPIONblue (Oct 3, 2007)

This is my first scorpion, and I have read a lot of material online and in books. But there is barely any information on diagnosing a sick scorpion. My scorpion hardly moves at all. She stays under her heat lamp (Exo Terra Night Glo incandescent) , even though the ambient temperature is 80 Degrees F. The humidity fluctuates from 75-85%. She seems to be full on food (I can see the white between her body). 

What She does: She sits in the open of her cage. I have a half log partially buried in the substrate. She does not use the burrow, or attempt to make another.

(the substrate is made of Eco Earth, which I prepared by moistening in, and towel drying. It is misted but not soaked. just lightly moist). 

I have reptile safe fake plant in the rear cooler area of her tank providing plenty of hiding places and shade (also to retain moisture and humidity).

She lies with his "tail" sideways. She does not move around a lot. She might turn around in the night. But no substantial movement. I am truly worried. She seems fine when I handle him. But when she's back in his cage, she will just sit there the whole day, and night (Out in the open).

This just can't be normal. Any input will greatly be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## SCORPIONblue (Oct 3, 2007)

*Pic of enclosure and scorpion*

This is how she sits all day and night, she barley moves from this area. The first day I had her she moved all about and was climbing around all night. She has not ate since, since it was feeding day when I got her, and she was full. 

(I used flash to take the pic, it is quite dark where she is located)


----------



## Jaffster (Oct 3, 2007)

You have really strange toes.....

But onto the subject. I presume the bulb you're using isn't infra-red? You need to change it asap as UV light isn't natural for a Scorpion.

Try drenching the substrate, use a few pints of water until the substrate won't hold anymore water (just before the water gathers at the bottom of the tank).

Not all emperor's burrow instantly. A friends didn't burrow for a few weeks and now burrows instantly when cleaned out. I'm not sure why they behave like this but I've seen it. They seem to have a sixth sense too, they know how much substrate is underneath them! When I first got my Emperor, it made no attempt to burrow into the 2 inches of substrate underneath it, once I gave it 6" it burrowed pretty much straight away.

Your scorpion may be old, there's no real way of telling. That picture confirms that it's an adult but there's no way of knowing if it turned adult 6 months ago or 6 years ago. It could just be on it's last legs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SCORPIONblue (Oct 3, 2007)

The light isn't UV. It's an incandescent. It says on the website. It exo terra night glo. It simulates "moon" lighted nights... Their website and box specify that it is not UV. Only incandescent with blue glass. I bough her at petco, why would it be more than 1 yr old?  don't think they sell old and dieing animals ( I bough her 4 days ago). Is there no way to estimate age?


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've used the Night Glow, it doesn't give off UVA/UVA rays it still makes them illuminate though. 

It took my two adult P.imps aka Emperor Scorpions one whole month to burrow.

My 3rd instar P.imps started as soon as they arrived.

It's very true, she/he could be very old and on its last leg.

I use a gradient of coconut fiber substrate from 4-8 inches
False bottom setup so the substrate is always very very moist.

My temps are almost a constant 87F-94F+- for 14 hrs of the day (daylight cycle) then 75F-78F+- for the remaining 10 hr night cycle.

Emps are pretty lazy, one they get comfortable they don't do much. Remember they are all about ambushing which requires 5% effort and they don't have to go anywhere.

Mine use to be very active, then settled down and eat thats it lol.

Just give it time, try a few new setup things like much more water.
I'm still a huge worrier about my emps and pester the boards still as I'm typing this lol  I think its a good thing asking for help because for me I'm learning a lot and can help others now.

I would just leave him or her alone for a few days and check it later.
A stress scorpion is an unhealthy scorpion.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 3, 2007)

If you have a myspace account just click on "~Cyris & Tank Setup Pics" in my signature check out how I setup my emp enclosure, its 100% different now hide wise but it worked perfectly.

Not 100% that you need an account to see my photos but my profile isn't set to private. Who doesn't have a myspace account j/k

Oh, here is my first thread on this board it may prove useful

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=103121


----------



## pandinus (Oct 3, 2007)

SCORPIONblue said:


> I bough her at petco, why would it be more than 1 yr old?  don't think they sell old and dieing animals ( I bough her 4 days ago).


They would indeed. Most of petco's scorpions are all wild caught, and could be of any age, and also, petco doesnt know crap about scorpions, so there is a very good chance you will buy a sick or dieing scorpion from petco. Emperors can live for around eight years or so, so if it is an adult it is at _least_ a year old.


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Eh, I bought mine male from petco and its doing great, the age is only a guess and an incorrect one at that. pet stores have zero idea what age they are unless bred and sold there. 

People estimate 1-2+- years of life from a pets stores WC scorpion.

Plus Emperor Scorpions are on CITES endangered species list. Try and buy captive bred emps.
I didn't know that until after my first emp then i bought captive bred ones.

That's why I can't wait to breed my two adults and adopt the babies out!!


----------



## SCORPIONblue (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah it's is definitely sick. Now it doesn't move at all. This morning I was nudging it with the forceps, and he/she barely responded. I'm going to take it back to petco. The was a girl there that seemed to know what she was doing, maybe she can tell  me what I was doing wrong/ nurse it back to health?.


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just be like ummm, dead.... I want another one.

I wouldn't waste your time trying to nurse it back. I know that sounds awful but if it is its time to go then there is nothing you can do about it. 

All they are going to do is throw it back into the emp tank after you leave. j/k I really don't know.

I'd just try to return him for another one.

There are stories floating around that their emp did the same thing then a few days later popped out of it emps are just crazy.

Good luck with whichever route you take.


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi SB, I'm sorry to here of your first scorp experience. Pandinus are generaly quite easy to care for once you get the basics right, and your set-up looks ideal. I've been following this thread for a few days to see if it was a stress thing etc. I'm afraid it just looks like you got unlucky. Your scorp does'nt seem to be doing at all well, but from what you have said this doesn't appear to be your fault. Personaly I would take the scorp back and ask for a replacement. I wouldn't ask what you had done wrong as this would inferr that you may be to blame, and I don't believe you are. My advice would be to try to swap for a Pandinus with a white telson (sting) if possible, as it will be a younger scorp and may give you years of pleasure. Please don't let this put you off these amazing creatures, and I wish you all the best for your future scorps.

Damo


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 4, 2007)

I completely agree.


----------



## SCORPIONblue (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, i will try and get a new one. This one must just be old. Thanks for the advice about the white stinger, I hope the only other one they have will be a young one. Either way I'm going to try and find a local breeder. Maybe I can buy a healthy captive breed, rather than deal with the risk of wild ones.


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 4, 2007)

Goodluck!
Captive bred ones are said to be less aggresive and more docile.

My babies are just crazy though  they are still easy to handle.


----------



## SCORPIONblue (Oct 4, 2007)

Should I completely clean out the tank? Before I get the new one?


----------



## SCORPIONblue (Oct 4, 2007)

I got a new one today (I'm not going to bother with he she....its to complicating). It's much more lively. Unfortunately it's an adult as well. No way of knowing how old it was. I pressed the guy at pet co, and he said they are breed, and not wild. I'm not sure if he was lying or not. I hope this one will be fine. Thanks for all the help, I will keep you apprised.


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 4, 2007)

most places like that are wild caught he is lying I'll ask the guys at petco later today when I go there for a heat pad and feeders


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that your new scorp is doing better . . . from what I've read on this thread, your first one was doing the exact same thing as my female when she died (more than a year after I got her from Petco -- my male is still alive and well after around a year and a half).

Also, the only things Petco gets captive-bred are probably just the snakes and bearded dragons.  If you want to get young CB emps, try finding a convention in your area or watch the classifieds on here (or ask Thaedion to PM you when another one of his females pops ).

Edit: if you'd like to sex your new buddy (possible breeding attempts down the road?), get him / her onto a clear surface and look underneath.

Male Female

Note the size difference in the pectines (the feathery-looking things) and she shape difference in the genital operculum (the thingy between the pectines).


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok now, I used this picture.






Now, i'm not sure if I have two males or a male and female. after looking at your pics.

Here are what I think about my emps please correct me if wrong or tell me if I'm right.

Male?



Female?



Am I mistaken? I freaking hope not. If wrong now I have to do something with one of my males if they are both males!! I'll have to get me a female now.


----------



## Xaranx (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks right to me, the pectine size is right.


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Xaranx! Relief!! 

If anyone else has their sexing opinion in mine please add in.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Oct 6, 2007)

You've got one of each.  No worries.

I know my pics aren't best for "side by side," but I figured I did a good job of showing how big the male's pectines are and how the operculums are shaped differently.


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes, indeed you did, I hope I did too. I just said that because how the female didnt have that oval(now i know its the operculum) looking thing as the male did unless your females oval thing is just really dark.


----------



## TheDill (Oct 8, 2007)

how long have you had it in there now..sometimes emperors take time to get use to their enviroment..and they just chill for a bit..or if it was wild caught there could be a parasite or something..happened to my buddys emperor..and cyris..i think youll be okay..you got yourself a male and a female


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 8, 2007)

Good to hear 2/2 isn't a bad reading lol!
I wish they hump already. She could be prego which would be cool but I'd like to see it first hand and have a date.


----------



## TheDill (Oct 8, 2007)

how long you have them together for?


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 8, 2007)

About 2 weeks or so and they share the same hide.


----------



## TheDill (Oct 8, 2007)

hmm well they prolly have got there bang on...just wait a bit..if she starts getting really fat..you got some babies on the way


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 8, 2007)

I didn't see that dildo(sorry thats what it looks like to me) looking thing on the flat rock unless it takes that all in and doesn't leave it there. There are no remnants there that I can see.


----------



## TheDill (Oct 8, 2007)

i think it stays there or like falls over..the female just takes the stuff that is on the tip of it


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 8, 2007)

Well I check on them a few times a day just look into the tank so I don't stress them. I have yet to see it I clean out the dead remains under their hides about once a week and haven't seen it either. I did see something that look the same color as their poo but was hard as concrete and made me pull out a nickel sized lump of substrate in their hide, I'm sure it was just poo.


----------



## TheDill (Oct 8, 2007)

yea it couldve been u should be able to notice it when u see it


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, Im waiting and I hate waiting. I know I can't force anything nor would I attempt too.

Could I just put them in a tank with a flat rock, some substrate and thats it to induce or help alone this process? I don't want them to kill each other by doing so but I'd like to know 
1. If she is already prego, yet not showing.
2. If she isn't maybe a "mating" tank is a viable means of getting the process to start.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Oct 8, 2007)

Some people have success by separating them for a few weeks / months and then reintroducing them.

Also, the spermataphore casing is sometimes eaten by the female, so you wouldn't necessarily see it.

Gestation can also be up to 18 months, so in either case (lots of WC females are already gravid), you've still got a long wait ahead.


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, mine is WC so it may be safe to assume that it is already pregnant?

I hear that emps in captivity it can take 5-9 avg I know it can take 18 months to pop.

But the likely hood it is consumed?


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Oct 8, 2007)

If they indeed mated, it's likely she consumed it if you haven't found it.  I had a male and female together for around a year and never saw one.  I would just assume she's already gravid* and separate them if she starts showing more aggression towards the male.

Then again, the female wasn't receptive and just got shoved around during the only *real* mating attempt I saw, and there was no spermataphore then -- she died of apparent old age after about a year in my care without giving birth.

*Considering how many newcomer posts I see along the lines of "OMG EMP BABIES WHAT DO I DO?!!?1," that wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 8, 2007)

Well I'm crossing my fingers that they mated or is already prego and will show soon. I want babies so bad! BTW when she does pop I plan on just adopting them out.


----------



## ScorpionViking (Oct 8, 2007)

*hmmmm*

I would check for mites


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 8, 2007)

ScorpionViking said:


> I would check for mites


Mites?

I haven't seen any, had about 2 dime sized mold surface spots but thats it and it hasn't returned.
I clean the tank pretty well every week.

Will Woodlouse (wood lice, rolly polies) eat mites?


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a feeling ScorpionViking may have been responding to the original post . . . although, that issue was resolved a while ago and we've since switched gears.


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah have gone way off topic lol


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Oct 9, 2007)

Meh.  The original question had been settled, and you just sort of took it from there.  If the OP was still asking why his emp was dying, then it would be a different matter.


----------



## Cyris69 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah lol.

I'm wondering why she is still hanging with Cyris in his hide if they mated or if she is pregnant. 
Aren't they very defensive after the seed is planted or is that a few months down the road? 
Just wanting to get a heads up so I can look for anything in the future. 
Will I need to separate them when she does even if i have 3 hides in the tank?


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Oct 10, 2007)

Not quite sure as I've never experienced it firsthand (I just read a lot), but I know a guy who lost his male when there were two hides and burrows in a 10-gallon.

Maybe try keeping a closer eye than usual and separating if she gets too defensive.


----------



## DeadGeneration (Oct 10, 2007)

SCORPIONblue said:


> Should I completely clean out the tank? Before I get the new one?


yes I would


----------



## Steven604 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Sorrybfor the stupid questions but im a noob*

I just bought my emperor scorpion  a day ago and although ivr read online and books, I still am not to sure what to look for when it comes to a stressed or unhealthy scorpion. Is it usual for a scorpion to try to climb the side of the tank for a few mins at a time? That's what my Scorpion does most of the time after I turn the lights off. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## scorpionmom (Jan 27, 2011)

SCORPIONblue said:


> Should I completely clean out the tank? Before I get the new one?


Yes, you may want to just to be safe.


----------



## RackAttacks (Jan 27, 2011)

Steven604 said:


> I just bought my emperor scorpion  a day ago and although ivr read online and books, I still am not to sure what to look for when it comes to a stressed or unhealthy scorpion. Is it usual for a scorpion to try to climb the side of the tank for a few mins at a time? That's what my Scorpion does most of the time after I turn the lights off. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


Definitely normal. It's just exploring its environment. If it is still doing it constantly after a few days, it may be too hot in the enclosure. However, P. imperator is a jungle species and they do like to climb, so attempting to climb is totally normal.


----------



## Colton dechiara (Sep 29, 2017)

SCORPIONblue said:


> The light isn't UV. It's an incandescent. It says on the website. It exo terra night glo. It simulates "moon" lighted nights... Their website and box specify that it is not UV. Only incandescent with blue glass. I bough her at petco, why would it be more than 1 yr old?  don't think they sell old and dieing animals ( I bough her 4 days ago). Is there no way to estimate age?


Petco is known for abusing and treating their animals like crap


----------



## darkness975 (Sep 30, 2017)

Colton dechiara said:


> Petco is known for abusing and treating their animals like crap


This thread is from 10 years ago and the person you quoted and addressed that to has not been here since 2007.  Pretty sure they won't get your message. 

Side note: someone suggested Myspace above ...  wow does time fly


----------



## Scorpionkid (Apr 25, 2018)

I have a sick desert scorpion. She was all active the day before, and now she can't move her legs or his tail. I found her this morning looking like she was dead, but her claws were moving rapidly every direction. She can't walk and when I pick her up, she doesn't move at all. I'm really worried about her and any help would be greatly appreciated.Thanks for anything.


----------



## darkness975 (Apr 28, 2018)

Scorpionkid said:


> I have a sick desert scorpion. She was all active the day before, and now she can't move her legs or his tail. I found her this morning looking like she was dead, but her claws were moving rapidly every direction. She can't walk and when I pick her up, she doesn't move at all. I'm really worried about her and any help would be greatly appreciated.Thanks for anything.


Poisoning ? Parasite? 

What species is it, how is it kept, what do you feed it, etc?


----------



## Arachnophoric (Apr 28, 2018)

darkness975 said:


> Poisoning ? Parasite?
> 
> What species is it, how is it kept, what do you feed it, etc?


Scorpionkid made a thread on it here with some more details -> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/help-sick-scorpion.306629/


----------

